# Grade or number of cells?



## Minnie (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Peter

I've just found this amazing site & you are wonderful!!! 

I'm on my third fresh cycle, after already having a daughter from an FET. I've just had ET, after a dissapointing collection - out of 23 follicles, only 7 eggs were collected, of which 4 were mature. 

Three fertilised & were all 7/8 cells but quite fragmented. One they said was a grade 2/3 & the others weren't that good. I've been scanning the site & 7/8 cells sounds pretty good for day 2. But i was wondering what the importance is with the grading of embryos compared with the number of cells, in other words, are they really good for having so many cells or does it make no difference because of the grade?

Thanks loads 
Min
XX


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Min

Sorry I can't help you with your questions but I just wanted to welcome you. This is a great site and I am sure you will find lots of support here, I know I have. 

Take care

Hellen


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Min,

Great question - cant wait for Peters reply. I would like to know it in reverse. 

I got 3 embies of which 1 x Gade 1, 1 x Grade 2 and 1 x Grade 3. (They grade 1-5 so they were all average or better) On day 2 they were only 2 cell. They put the Grade 1 and 2 ones back suggesting we shouldnt do all three as they were good ones and triplets was a possibility. We failed. Afterwards we were told we had little chance of success as they were only 2 cells. I am frustrated with clinic for misleading me - its bad enough to go through htis treatment without conflicting info being given by clinic. 

Love Alliosn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Minnie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I've just found this amazing site & you are wonderful!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



AllisonT said:


> Hi Min,
> 
> Great question - cant wait for Peters reply. I would like to know it in reverse.
> 
> ...


----------

